# more stupid



## nachtwulf (May 9, 2009)

Here's another one that was hiding behind a wall. Fed by a 60A 2 pole back in the box.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

That's terrible, the paint is flaking on the conduit.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

At least the recep was installed ground down! :laughing:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

this is a cool one i found awile back


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

mattsilkwood said:


> this is a cool one i found awile back


I don't get it? Oh is it that the fuse on the right is jumpered out with a wire?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

nachtwulf said:


> Here's another one that was hiding behind a wall. Fed by a 60A 2 pole back in the box.


 Whats wrong with that he just couldn't figure out how to install the EMT conn. so he said the hell with it.:laughing:


----------



## Minuteman (Dec 29, 2007)

nachtwulf said:


> Here's another one that was hiding behind a wall. Fed by a 60A 2 pole back in the box.


Let me guess, FPE?


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

That outlet really should have a plate. Someone could get shocked!


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

steelersman said:


> I don't get it? Oh is it that the fuse on the right is jumpered out with a wire?


 yea that one is jumpered with a #12, and all those are 60a fuses feeding all those 12s.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

This is an obvious application of the "100 ft. tap rule for thru-the-wall air conditioners". Just because you guys don't know the code doesn't make it wrong...


----------

